# Mexican Style Marinade



## ultramag (Jul 2, 2007)

Anyone have a good recipe for a Mexican type marinade? I'm looking mainly for beef for something along the line of fajitas and thin flank type steaks. There are a couple in the archives, but not exactly what I'm looking for I don't think, so I thought I would see if someone had a tried and true secret. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  Thanks.


----------



## flagriller (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm not sure where you are, but what I think you are looking for is Mojo.  It's made by several different mfgs but in essence they are all pretty much the same. But it depends on the flavor you're looking for.  If you're looking for the flavor as you get in the restaruants, after cooking heat a cast iron pant as hot as you can get it, *spritz* the meat with a *little* soy sauce and put on the pan.
If the Mojo is not what you are looking for let me know a bit more and I'll look for you here, we have many Mexican/Spanish products.  Don't be affraid to shoot me an e-mail.

                           Jim


----------



## ammjr (Jul 2, 2007)

I've tried that Goya Mojo marinade on pork, beef AND chicken.  It's pretty delicious and not too pricey - 2 packs at BJ's for about $5.

But if you just want something quick and easy - 
1 Cup EVOO
1/4 cup lemon juice (or lime whichever you prefer)
3 tbsps (roughly) fresh chopped cilantro
1 tbsp kosher salt
1 tbsp black pepper

My step-father is Mexican, it's all about the cilantro and lemon/lime.
 - Anthony


----------



## gypsyseagod (Jul 2, 2007)

mag- this is simple & not sure if it's what you want but... soak overnight in worchestershire w/ lime 1/2's then sprinkle w/ bolner's fiesta brand fajita spice(www.fiesta.com), lets sit out 1 hr.,then grill or smoke.


----------



## flagriller (Jul 2, 2007)

My step-father is Mexican, it's all about the cilantro and lemon/lime.

Yup, and garlic..  Hey, just a thought, you could get some fresh salsa at the store in the produce section and use it as a base, just doctor it up with some EVOO and go for it.

Goya is BIG here, they are headquartered in Ybor City, about 5 miles from my home.


----------



## desert smokin (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's one. Hope it helps.

Ingredients:
4 cups â€œlightâ€ soy sauce
1 cup brown sugar, packed
1 tsp each: garlic & onion powder
8 tbs (1/2 cup) fresh lemon juice
4 tsp ground ginger
1 skirt steak (about Â¾â€ thick) approx. 1 Â½ lb.
Directions:
Combine all ingredients (not beef) & shake well â€˜til sugar is dissolved. Let stand overnight in a sealed jar. Set aside 1 cup and pour remainder over beef; cover for 2 hours or overnight, refrigerated. Remove beef from marinade & grill over very hot coals for a short time (10 minutes). Chop meat with a clever into bite-size pieces. Fold into warm tortillas & serve with pico de gallo, sour cream, shredded cheese and sour cream.
Note: The secret to tender fajitas is a hot fire and a short cooking time. Meat should be no more than Â¾ â€œ thick. Never marinate meat for longer than 24 hours. The meat will begin to break down and the texture will become mushy. The flavors should penetrate after about 2 hours. Always marinate in the refrigerator to avoid bacteria.
Substitution: flank steak, boneless sirloin, tenderized round steak or boneless chicken breasts or tenders.
Recipe from the Houston Chronicle Files, May 1986


----------



## ultramag (Jul 2, 2007)

I was thinking cumin would be a key as well. The flavor I'm kind of after is similiar to an On the Border Mexican Restaurant marinaded steak I have had several times. It has an awesome flavor that would be good for fajita meat and mexican recipes in general I think. 

I had heard of Goya Mojo, but forgot about it. I can get some Goya products in KC. I'm not sure if I can get the marinade though. I'll have to look.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 2, 2007)

That one sounds really good Desert Smokin! Here is one I found that doesn't sound to bad:


*LIME MARINADE:
*
Juice of 4 to 5 limes
1/4 cup red wine vinegar
1 tablespoon soy sauce
1 tablespoon light molasses
1 tablespoon chopped fresh cilantro leaves
2 cloves garlic, minced
1/2 teaspoon ground cumin
1/2 teaspoon black pepper
In a large resealable plastic bag, combine lime juice, vinegar, soy sauce, molasses, cilantro, garlic, cumin, and pepper; set aside.

Keep them coming, I love these south of the border flavored steaks and fajitas. On the Border must have their recipe locked up tight. You can usually find a copycat, but I haven't ran across one yet. There has to be a disgruntled On the Border employee somewhere.


----------



## flagriller (Jul 2, 2007)

I had heard of Goya Mojo, but forgot about it. I can get some Goya products in KC. I'm not sure if I can get the marinade though. I'll have to look.

Let me know. I'm coming to KC on the 9th and will leave on the 11th. I could bring you some if you want.


----------



## peculiarmike (Jul 2, 2007)

Mag, here's another - I have not tried it, but thought it interesting enough I dumped it into my recipe folder a while back.
(Mexican oregano??????)

*Beef Fajita Marinade Recipe * 

Ingredients: 

1/3 cup fresh lime juice 
1/4 cup tequila 
1 teaspoon crushed dried oregano leaves (preferably Mexican oregano) 
2 large cloves garlic, crushed 
1 tablespoon minced fresh cilantro 
2 teaspoons ground cumin 
1 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper 
Hot sauce to taste 

 Directions: 

Combine all ingredients and mix well. Pour marinade over meat in shallow glass, plastic or other non-reactive container (a 1-gallon plastic zip-top bag works well). Refrigerate overnight or up to 24 hours. 
Makes enough to marinate 1 to 1-1/2 pounds flank steak. Makes 4 servings. 

Keep us up on what you use and how it turns out.


----------



## ultramag (Jul 2, 2007)

I don't know anything specifically about the Mexican Oregano Mike, but they do have it at the Price Chopper there in Belton. It is in the ethnic food aisle at the one right there by 71 Hwy. I may have to pic some up to try as I have a couple recipes that specify it now. They also had a couple other spices w/ the Mexican designation as well if you're interested. 

Thanks for all the recipes guys. If I find a definate winner I'll post it to this thread.


----------

